# Maurice Clarett........



## garcia3441 (Sep 8, 2006)

What happened?



http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaaf/news;...YcB?slug=ap-clarettindicted&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Leon (Sep 8, 2006)

he's been a sort of a shit stain for all OSU fans, ever since he first got into trouble. i love every single minute of it 

[action=Leon]roots for UC. Leon shouts to himself, "Go Bearcats!"[/action]


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 8, 2006)

He had it all, and he went and fucked it up.



Leon said:


> [action=Leon]roots for UC. Leon shouts to himself, "Go Bearcats!"[/action]



What, you don't cheer for the Falcons????


----------



## Leon (Sep 8, 2006)

fuck the Falcons! GO UC! 

i love wearing all my UC gear around the campus here


----------

